# What's the best way to de-ice the windscreen?



## Brendan Burgess (27 Nov 2010)

I always use the de-icer spray as I was told that pouring hot water on the windscreen could cause it to crack.

But now I am told that modern windscreens do not crack if hot water is poured on them. Is that true?  If it's true should I add salt  to the water before pouring it over the windscreen? 

I don't like leaving the engine running with noone in the car as I see others doing. 

I also have a problem with condensation on the rear window which also freezes. I don't like using deicer inside the car.


----------



## ACA (27 Nov 2010)

Never used de-icer, (too mean to buy any )

I start the engine, put on the blower and rear-screen de-mist and then attack ice with my scraper...gives me an enormous sense of achievement!

Nothing wrong with warm water though, if you're in a rush

Whatever floats ya boat


----------



## pudds (27 Nov 2010)

I always use water and de-icer,   If at home I fill an empty  2L carton of milk with* barley luke warm* water and pour this over the w/screen and windows if necessary. 

The tin of de-icer is always in the car in case I'm out and have to use that instead.


----------



## huskerdu (27 Nov 2010)

pudds said:


> I always use water and de-icer,   If at home I fill an empty  2L carton of milk with* barely luke warm* water and pour this over the w/screen and windows if necessary.
> 
> The tin of de-icer is always in the car in case I'm out and have to use that instead.



 +1. Warm water works well, but the risk is that if the weather is cold enough, it will refreeze immediately, leaving a film of thin ice on the windscreen which is impossible to remove.

My tip is to run the wipers on intermittent and pour the water on the windscreen just before the wiper goes. The water will be taken off immediately. This works really well, as long as you avoid being splashed with the water coming off the windscreen wiper.


----------



## sustanon (27 Nov 2010)

Living in North Pennsylvania, we use -30 degree C fluid in the windscreen washer, and typically use scrapers, it's rare you see anyone pouring warm water on their windscreens even at -20C some mornings... the scraping warms you up!remote car starters are popular.

salt in the water is asking for corrosion problems.

as for condensation in the car, if you can bear it, roll the window down for a few minutes towards the end of your trip, I try to drop the internal car temp before parking up.


----------



## seantheman (27 Nov 2010)

I rather the liquid trigger de-icer than the spray can


----------



## Marantze (28 Nov 2010)

de-icer is not the best for your wiper blades,if used over a long time.


----------



## levelpar (28 Nov 2010)

Can't believe people won't spend one euro 59cent on a de-icer.
 I bought mine in lidl's, squirted on windows and almost immediately the ice melted , got into my car and drove away.


----------



## fraggle (28 Nov 2010)

Get rid of the water and you won't have a problem.

I use warm water, and hand held window wiper.

For side windows, just our the water on, and then wipe dry. Ice can't form if there is no water.

For the windscreen do the same.

If you don't have a hand wiper... just put the wipers on intermittent for short while.


Using the above mtheod will give you crystal clear windows without and refreezing of sections.


----------



## Troy McClure (28 Nov 2010)

sustanon said:


> Living in North Pennsylvania, we use -30 degree C fluid in the windscreen washer, and typically use scrapers, it's rare you see anyone pouring warm water on their windscreens even at -20C some mornings... the scraping warms you up!remote car starters are popular.
> 
> salt in the water is asking for corrosion problems.
> 
> as for condensation in the car, if you can bear it, roll the window down for a few minutes towards the end of your trip, I try to drop the internal car temp before parking up.


 
I am not surprised no one uses water at those temperatures. It would probably freeze on contact.!

tepid water, if your too cheap to buy a can of spray de-icer


----------



## Ancutza (28 Nov 2010)

You could also try throwing an old sheet or blanket across the windshield at night.  Close the front doors on it to keep it taught and stop it getting nicked!  Anything that creates a barrier between the snow/freezing fog and the screen.

Where I live the temperatures can often dip below -20 (saw -28 last winter on the computer) so usually my biggest problem is finding a door which will open.  Often find myself wiggling thro' the boot so  I always leave the rear seat unlatched.


----------



## sustanon (28 Nov 2010)

Ancutza said:


> You could also try throwing an old sheet or blanket across the windshield at night.  Close the front doors on it to keep it taught and stop it getting nicked!  Anything that creates a barrier between the snow/freezing fog and the screen.
> 
> Where I live the temperatures can often dip below -20 (saw -28 last winter on the computer) so usually my biggest problem is finding a door which will open.  Often find myself wiggling thro' the boot so  I always leave the rear seat unlatched.



Your doors are probably sticking from damage to your door seals by closing them on a blanket.


----------



## truthseeker (28 Nov 2010)

Brendan Burgess said:


> But now I am told that modern windscreens do not crack if hot water is poured on them. Is that true?


 
Guy in my office last year poured hot water on his car windows and drove to work. He got out of the car, slammed the door, and the back windscreen shattered. It was a 2006 bmw.

I wouldnt risk it.


----------



## Pee (28 Nov 2010)

I use cold water and it does the trick.


----------



## Slaphead (28 Nov 2010)

spent 11 yrs in sweden and never used or heard of anyone using de-icer or warm H2O. Just get a good scraper, Aldi sold em a few weeks back, start the engine, brush off snow, scrape, by the time your done the engine will be nice and warm. Good for the car too to gives it a few minutes to warm up.


----------



## AlbacoreA (28 Nov 2010)

I assume that in really cold places, water isn't an option, which is why you don't see it. also you probably have very thick layers of ice/snow compared to the thin layer you get in Ireland. So water would take ages. There was always talk of de-icers damaging paint, and scrapers scratching glass. But I've never used them, some lukewarm water has always worked. Or just the heaters.


----------



## Ancutza (28 Nov 2010)

> Your doors are probably sticking from damage to your door seals by closing them on a blanket.



This is where I say, with some embarrassment, that I've never actually tried the solution I suggested.  I've just watched my neighbours do it!  I'm a dust pan brush and scraper man myself.

One thing I DO do which seems to help once the engine is running and I'm pfaffing about outside is that I pull down the sun visors so they are at a 30 degree-ish angle to the screen.  My reasoning is that they catch some of the warm air off the blower and re-direct  it down the screen rather than let it buzz off across the head-lining.

I know, I know.  Too much time on my hands thinking about silly ideas but it really does seem to cut down the time it takes the ice on the outside of the screen to get slushy.


----------



## PetrolHead (29 Nov 2010)

I don't use De-icer as I don't like the idea of spraying chemicals on the car. I'm sure I read somewhere it can damage the surface of paintwork and the rubber on wiper blades and window beads. 

I also don't use 'warm' or even tepid water but fill a bottle straight from the cold tap. This easily clears the ice and doesn't risk the thermal shock on the glass. However, glass will generally only crack from temp shock if there is a stone chip etc already there.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Nov 2010)

I always use slightly warm water on the windows and leave the wiper blades going.

I hear a lot of people talking about leaving the heated rear window on for long periods of time but I understand these are a big drain on the battery.  A relative got the bright idea a few years ago to always leave the heater on the back window for the full length of their journeys.  Started having problems with the fairly new battery.  It took a while for the garage to track the problem down to the heater.


----------



## Hillsalt (29 Nov 2010)

I start my car, turn on the heater and heated rear window and leave it for 10 to 15 minutes whilst enjoying a coffee inside my home, looking out at my thawing car.

Luckily, I have automated gates too.


----------



## pudds (29 Nov 2010)

Hillsalt said:


> I start my car, turn on the heater and heated rear window and leave it for 10 to 15 minutes whilst enjoying a coffee inside my home, looking out at my thawing car.
> 
> Luckily, I have automated gates too.




That might be good for you but it's *not* good for the engine.... where could I get some Hillsalt!


----------



## sse (29 Nov 2010)

Probably the _best_ method, if you have one available, is to put your 30k car in your garage instead of a €300 lawnmower and a few tins of paint...

...but anyway, the procedure I follow is:
- start the engine with blowers/demisters off
- scrape all windows and clear the loose ice properly
- get in the car, when the engine temp. gauge moves off the bottom stop, turn the blowers on and rear window and heated mirrors if needed
- when clear, drive off and use a lower gear when possible to get the car to full operating temp. as quickly as possible

Warm water can work if you can clear it but you run the risk of cracks. It's also worth remembering that running the car from cold with the blowers on means your car can take an age to warm up as all the heat that's going in to the coolant is extracted via the heater matrix. The internal blower is for demisting, not melting ice.

Some cars in colder climates have diesel-fuelled pre-heaters to start warming the car as diesels in particular take a long time to get to operating temp.

SSE


----------



## Niallman (30 Nov 2010)

Its already been said in this thread but theres no need for chemicals or scraping or leaving the engine on. You don't even have to use hot water, just pour luke-warm water over the ice until its gone and then turn the wipers on to get rid of the water. No water on the windscreen, no ice. Takes about 15 seconds and your windscreen is clear.


----------



## bibendum (18 Dec 2010)

Just warm water from the tab in the kettle. Dont use de-icers. They can damage the rubber on your wipers and windscreen surround making it flaky and brittle over time.

ALWAYS KEEP THE WINDSCREEN BOTTLE TOPPED UP WITH WATER AND SCREEN WASH. I only put water in there and it burst the water pipe from the bottle to the jets!


----------



## AlbacoreA (18 Dec 2010)

I've had to stop using water. Its just too cold for that these day. Problem with water is that its freezing as you pour it. So your using a lot of water. Also as it hits the ground is also freezing so your making that road/driveway lethal with ice.


----------



## Mommah (18 Dec 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> Also as it hits the ground is also freezing so your making that road/driveway lethal with ice.


++++++++++1

Having lived in a cold climate....just scrape it off with a scraper or your credit card.

I actually gave out to a woman the other week who was pouring water all over her windows...water was going all over the path and clearly going to freeze on those same paths and be a lethal hazard to pedestrians.

I was stomping into to work to deal with all the fractures resulting from this stoopidity and our apparent inability to clear our own footpaths.

Grrrrrrrr.........................


----------



## shesells (18 Dec 2010)

Mommah said:


> ++++++++++1
> 
> I actually gave out to a woman the other week who was pouring water all over her windows...water was going all over the path and clearly going to freeze on those same paths and be a lethal hazard to pedestrians.
> 
> Grrrrrrrr.........................



We put this in all our development newsletters every winter and selfish people still do it...grrrrr


----------



## pudds (18 Dec 2010)

AlbacoreA said:


> I've had to stop using water. Its just too cold for that these day. Problem with water is that its freezing as you pour it on



thats very true below a certain temperature....just wondering if adding salt to the water would prevent this happening.  Anyone try this?


----------



## allthedoyles (18 Dec 2010)

*What's the best way to de-ice the windscreen ?*

The best way to de-ice the windscreen is not to de-ice it at all.

A large towel thrown over the windscreen the evening before , held together with the wiper blades , and next morning , your windscreen will be perfect.


----------



## Hillsalt (19 Dec 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> *What's the best way to de-ice the windscreen ?*
> 
> The best way to de-ice the windscreen is not to de-ice it at all.
> 
> A large towel thrown over the windscreen the evening before , held together with the wiper blades , and next morning , your windscreen will be perfect.



What about the rear and side windows?


----------



## Welfarite (19 Dec 2010)

Foolproof way of defrosting car in morning;

1. start 10/15 mins before driving off.
2. Brush snow/ice off driver's door and side mirrors. 
3. Pour kettle of tepid/warm water around driver's door seal and lock.
4. Start car, ensuring wipers are OFF (motor will b urn out if wipers frozen to windcreen), putting heat direct to winodws at setting 3-4, heated rear window ON.
5. Pour kettle of tepid water over windcreen, dry off excess with cloth to avoid re-freeze if necessary.
6. While car is heating up,brush snow/ice off rest of car with good stiff brush, starting with roof, moving to bonnet, boot, then sides.
7. Check windscreen/mirrors/back window clear before driving off, using kettle of tepid water if not as in 5. above.
8. Switch off rear window heater when cleared (hard on battery and also increases fuel consumption)


----------



## shesells (19 Dec 2010)

So you are advocating letting water hit the ground (door lock and seal) and letting it re-freeze and endanger other road users and pedestrians?


----------



## Mommah (19 Dec 2010)

When i lived in snowyland before the locals always kept their wipers clear of the window at night...ie sticking out.

Dunno if that was for snow or frost.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Dec 2010)

shesells said:


> So you are advocating letting water hit the ground (door lock and seal) and letting it re-freeze and endanger other road users and pedestrians?



Perhaps he's advocating the steps for those people who have their own private driveways?

Regardless, they're only suggestions ..... people can assess the risks and follow them or not.

No point in shooting the messenger.


----------



## SparkRite (19 Dec 2010)

shesells said:


> So you are advocating letting water hit the ground (door lock and seal) and letting it re-freeze and endanger other road users and pedestrians?



For Gods sake shesells get a grip!!

You sound like somebody from the health and safety board.

All we are discussing is how to get rid of ice off a car windscreen!!!


----------



## shesells (19 Dec 2010)

SparkRite said:


> For Gods sake shesells get a grip!!



Getting a grip is the total problem. We have a communal car park on a slope. So far this year there have been three broken bones due to people falling on fresh ice. 

Using water to clear a windscreen in sub zero conditions is only a safe option where the driver knows no pedestrian or other road user is going to have to pass that area e.g. the sole car in a one car household. Using water to de-ice a car in a public area has repercussions for other road users beyond the simple inconvenience of ice on a windscreen.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Dec 2010)

...on my own driveway thats exactly where I don't want ice. Thats just me.


----------



## Pique318 (20 Dec 2010)

Hillsalt said:


> I start my car, turn on the heater and heated rear window and leave it for 10 to 15 minutes whilst enjoying a coffee inside my home, looking out at my thawing car.
> 
> Luckily, I have automated gates too.




Ooh, automated gates...get you 

I do the same  though (sans electric gates).

Contrary to other posts, this is very good for the engine. Allow it to warm up before using it is always a good idea.
Allowing it to warm down is good too, but no-one does that.


----------



## wishbone (20 Dec 2010)

I've an old laser card I use   I don't like to use water due to the ice that forms on the ground after.  Must invest in a good scraper...


----------



## truthseeker (20 Dec 2010)

shesells said:


> Getting a grip is the total problem. We have a communal car park on a slope. So far this year there have been three broken bones due to people falling on fresh ice.
> 
> Using water to clear a windscreen in sub zero conditions is only a safe option where the driver knows no pedestrian or other road user is going to have to pass that area e.g. the sole car in a one car household. Using water to de-ice a car in a public area has repercussions for other road users beyond the simple inconvenience of ice on a windscreen.


 

+1.

It does my head in. I also park in a communal carpark and by far the greatest number of falls Ive seen are from people who have slipped on patches of ice from people pouring water onto cars.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Dec 2010)

On reflection I think just running the engine is the best way. Though only on one of our cars can I run it and lock the doors with the other key. The other will only let me lock it from the inside when its running.


----------



## Sol28 (20 Dec 2010)

Just a warning about Air Conditioning - My Sister in Law managed to crack her windscreen by blasting the Aircon on full blast when getting into a freezing car. So same rules apply - dont apply heat too fast!


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Dec 2010)

What kinda car was that. Must have a fantastic heater


----------



## Sol28 (20 Dec 2010)

Some seven seater MPV - cant remember the exact type. She was a wee bit shocked!


----------



## sse (20 Dec 2010)

SparkRite said:


> For Gods sake shesells get a grip!!
> 
> You sound like somebody from the health and safety board.
> 
> All we are discussing is how to get rid of ice off a car windscreen!!!



I was up at my MiL's house picking the kids up and I saw the girl-racer from a couple of doors down pouring hot water from the kettle all over the windows of her car, this was of course simply re-freezing on contact with the ground forming a massive ice rink all over the pavement down the hill. So she goes in (leaving the car running on her drive for anyone to drive away, I certainly wasn't going to stop them) to get another load of water, comes out with it and falls comically on her backside on the ice she's just created, spilling the hot water all over her legs and banging the kettle off her car. I'm still laughing about it days later.

Years ago my housemate's sure-fire way to combat windscreen icing was to put newspaper on the screen held down by the wipers. Cue the next day it took us ages to peel it off in about a million tiny pieces, plus he had to drive all the way to work in the low sun with the imprint of the newsprint still on the screen.

BTW - before anyone asks - yes I did go over to help and no she wasn't seriously hurt. 

SSE


----------



## venice (20 Dec 2010)

> I actually gave out to a woman the other week who was pouring water all over her windows...water was going all over the path and clearly going to freeze on those same paths and be a lethal hazard to pedestrians.


 

I use a couple of jugs of water myself however I keep a 3 iron in the boot of the car in case any of the neighbours have an issue with this..


----------



## Eithneangela (20 Dec 2010)

Time to get out that old army coat we used to use to heat us in bed - now that we have electric blankets, we can use the coat to cover the windscreen.  Eco-solution!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (20 Dec 2010)

Have a can of de-icer handy ... voila ... no water .. and windscreen de-iced!


----------



## sustanon (21 Dec 2010)

Sol28 said:


> Just a warning about Air Conditioning - My Sister in Law managed to crack her windscreen by blasting the Aircon on full blast when getting into a freezing car. So same rules apply - dont apply heat too fast!



must have been already chipped


----------



## Firefly (21 Dec 2010)

Niallman said:


> Its already been said in this thread but theres no need for chemicals or scraping or leaving the engine on. You don't even have to use hot water, just pour luke-warm water over the ice until its gone and then turn the wipers on to get rid of the water. No water on the windscreen, no ice. Takes about 15 seconds and your windscreen is clear.



+1. Never used the wipers before this morning and always had re-frozed windows. Turned on the wipers this morning after putting luke-warm water on the windscreen and it was perfect..thanks....saved me an extra trip back in to fill the kettle


----------



## Mommah (21 Dec 2010)

venice said:


> I use a couple of jugs of water myself however I keep a 3 iron in the boot of the car in case any of the neighbours have an issue with this..


 
At least with the 3 iron you'll have to take responsibility for your actions.
With the kettle of water...your 70 something-year-old neighbour who falls on your ice rink and breaks their hip has a 30 % chance of dying.

But you can't be blamed.


----------



## sustanon (21 Dec 2010)

I'm in Ireland for the holidays, and one thing I notice, leave your windscreen wipers up off the windscreen, it's something we do all the time in the US, is stops them getting packed with ice and snow, and makes scraping easier.


----------



## Slaphead (21 Dec 2010)

sustanon said:


> I'm in Ireland for the holidays, and one thing I notice, leave your windscreen wipers up off the windscreen, it's something we do all the time in the US, is stops them getting packed with ice and snow, and makes scraping easier.



would be fine in a private secluded place but my worry would be that it would be too inviting for some fecker to pull off.
Cant believe this thread is still going btw. Warm water is fine but in this extrem cold you shouldnt. Just turn the car on and as soon as the temp gauge starts rising turn on the hot air. The car will benefit from a few mins warm up before moving aswell.


----------



## browtal (23 Jan 2011)

I use an old  credit card clears all windows in about 1 minute and no refreezing, works a treat. Browtal


----------



## AlbacoreA (23 Jan 2011)

Bit of an old thread browtal? On xmas eve I went out to clear mine and it was -11 with about 3" of frozen snow with a rockhard layer of about 1" ice at the bottom. A credit card wouldn't do much for that.


----------



## Firefly (25 Jan 2011)

AlbacoreA said:


> Bit of an old thread browtal? On xmas eve I went out to clear mine and it was -11 with about 3" of frozen snow with a rockhard layer of about 1" ice at the bottom. A credit card wouldn't do much for that.



Depends on the credit card...I've heard MBNA Gold Cards will take everything you've got


----------



## AlbacoreA (25 Jan 2011)

Good point  lol.


----------



## Dandark (3 Feb 2011)

Warm or hot water can and does crack windows.use an ice scraper best way and it'll warm you up too


----------



## slave1 (4 Feb 2011)

"When i lived in snowyland before the locals always kept their wipers clear of the window at night...ie sticking out"

What a simple idea that is, I must remember for the next cold spell...personally I just turn on the car and start scraping, no water, no chemicals, just takes a few minutes and some effort


----------



## Umbogo (15 Feb 2011)

I live in Holland. It gets pretty cold and water just freezes again. Just scrape, get a bit of exercise in the morning.


----------

